

Inglorious Applications - hristiank
http://appicurious.com/2011/10/26/inglorious-applications/

======
billpatrianakos
I'll probably be torn apart for this but I dare say it anyway: in short, I
didnt like the author's cocky attitude at all.

I couldn't agree more that there are a lot of (cr)apps out there but what
bugged me was the implication that the author's opinion on the apps he had in
mind was somehow more valid than others'. That probably wasn't the intention
but that's how it came off. It's hard to articulate but there was this general
I'm-better-than-everyone-else attitude that came through. Didn't like the
smugness. I think that if he felt so strongly and really believed in his
premise as strongly as it seemed that he _should_ have named names.

That said, the thoughts on code and design make sense and are good points that
get lost in the cloud of smug that permeates the post. The (cr)apps are here
to stay but consumers will catch on quick and get better at spotting them thus
putting (cr)app makers out of business or forcing them to do a better job. In
my experience it feels like that's already happening.

